# why does /etc/conf.d/ntpd has "-g" ?

## toralf

I'd assume that /etc/init.d/ntp-client is used to set a time during boot and therefore ntpd shouldn't face any big time jump values, or ?

----------

## Syl20

Certainly because some sysadmins don't enable ntp-client and ntpd together ?

Ntpdate sets the correct time immediately (and that may cause some problems, particularly with the logs, and all the services hardly depending on the time, like kerberos-based ones), while ntpd adjusts it smoothly.

----------

## freke

Would a Big ntpd jump be any different from a ntp-client jump?

----------

## Syl20

When, for example, some services complain because their log files have a modification time in the future, yes, that could make a difference. And on a server which provides time to several other computers, disabling ntp-client is a good choice.

----------

## toralf

I do know, how "-g" works.

I do wonder why it is activated for most users as a default value.

Gentoo is about choice

If somebody suffers from time jumps - then that user might add "-g" to his option file. Just because he needs it.

That's why ntp-client (== ntpdate) is not added to default runlevel per default.  For the same reason "-g" should not be added as a default value.

----------

## khayyam

 *toralf wrote:*   

> If somebody suffers from time jumps - then that user might add "-g" to his option file. Just because he needs it. That's why ntp-client (== ntpdate) is not added to default runlevel per default.  For the same reason "-g" should not be added as a default value.

 

toralf ... I disagree, having -g is the more robust, if there is a (big) discrepency in time then without it ntpd will fail, avoding such a failure should be the default option, particularly as it doesn't effect things otherwise (or are you having an *actual* problem due to the fact -g is enabled?).

As I understand it ntpdate should be used in conjunction with ntpd, but as gentoo doesn't add either to a runlevel it's left to the user to decide what is started or not. ITR the presence '-g' is a resonable default ... and users a free to change it.

best ... khay

----------

